# trying new medication



## 13995 (Jun 11, 2005)

I've determined there is a VERY strong connection between my IBS-C and anxiety level. Which makes sense, since I seem to have no trigger foods. I'm trying Buspar. does anyone have any advice? have any of you tried it?im just hoping to manage my anxiety better and hopefully it will calm my body down enough to be regular again. :/


----------



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

IBS Queen has had some wonderful results to Buspar. Read some of the newer posts from her. Hope it works the same for you.


----------



## 16412 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi allimarisa,I tried many differant medications and found all made me too tired. Then I found Buspar. It is non drowsy and takes away the anxiety away so you feel like normal again. Here is my story:http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/51510173/m/19210786I know getting my anxiety under control has given me my life back. Also my doctor started me on a really low does and worked me up to 10mg twice a day and that works for me. A lot of people use 5mg a day twice a day but my anxiety disorder is very bad so it takes the larger dose to work for me. ibs_queen


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

It's nice to know Buspar is working for you. I have tried it two different times and could not tell any difference in my mood. It has been around for a long time and helps some people, but not all. You are lucky to get help from such a mild acting medication.MXWE


----------



## 14780 (Jul 19, 2005)

I took Buspar. I'm happy some people can take it, but I flushed mine. It pretty much made me crazy. I was completely disconnected from myself - and it gave me really bad heartburn to boot. I think zoloft works for me because I stay so woundup that the slightly lethargic reaction doesn't even phase me. Buspar just freaked me out, but everyone reacts differently.


----------



## 16412 (Jul 4, 2005)

allimarisa,How ae you doing w/ the Buspar? I hae such help from it. Let us know how your making out?My storyhttp://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/51510173/m/19210786


----------



## 16412 (Jul 4, 2005)

lol ok my spelling was off on the last post...Correction:How are you doing w/ the Buspar? I have such help from it.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

On the medication guide from Buspar... someone developed what they referred to as spastic colitis while taking the medicine (IBS). Just so ya know.


----------



## 16412 (Jul 4, 2005)

I have been on Buspar for a year and my life is back to normal/ibs free most of the time. I never read what your talking about. I highly reccomemd Buspar.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

its on the website for the medicine.. if you look at when it went through the trials, and they go through each system.. on the gastrointestinal section, they mentioned someone developing IBS.im not saying shes going to, but this product has been known to cause diarrhea.however, some who have severe anxiety induced IBS, will more than likely benefit from something that helps to reduce anxiety. it is just finding the right product for you.im not discrediting how it helped you ibs_queen. im just sharing an opinion.


----------

